# What breed is my rockstar mother hen?



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

She's over two years old. Rescued a flock of mixes.... and this girl has gone broody every year around June1. This year I stuffed 4 chicks under her after a week of being broody. 24 hours later she was out and about showing them the ropes. Returns to coop each night to 'roost'. The 12 other hens free ranging with her five a very wide berth.

Any rate.... what is she? I am thinking Brahma, but cannot get a picture giving me a definitive answer.

Thanks for the help
Mark


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your pic didn't show up. When you say mixes, do you mean the birds were mixed breeds or that it was a flock of different breeds?


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Your pic didn't show up. When you say mixes, do you mean the birds were mixed breeds or that it was a flock of different breeds?


Flock of different breeds. The forum won't let me link. Too few posts so far. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/B9fZG83NPMTuweF26

This is her with foster chicks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't tell by the pic. Someone else might be able to confirm your guess about her breed.

Are you posting from a computer or a phone? Computer it's hit the upload a file, the green button on the bottom right. Most phones, it's the little square at the bottom of the screen that looks like a mountain. 

If you already have posts on your topic hit the plus sign on the left, it will open the window with the options.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

Trying again


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

Seems I’m a technical noobie


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't feel bad. I've been comfortable in my little corner for years now, I've just started spreading out into other areas. 

I tried to turn your pic upright but it's not having any of it.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Looks like an Easter egger of some sort possible Easter egger and Orpington? Not a Brahma (wrong comb) does it have feathered feet? Could be a cochin mix, what color egg does she lay?


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

Clear feet, brown eggs. Big fluffy grey butt. 

Father in law is jealous because she goes broody so well. Last year she was broody for just over 6 weeks. Finally broke it by putting her in isolation pen for 48 hours. 24 hours didn’t work the first time. Removing eggs and plugging nest boxes...... she was happy to set on a cabbage heart in the corner. 

It’s the reason she has chicks under her at a week of being broody!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, she's got something in her where broodiness is still present. 

I did the same thing with my last Silkie hen. I'd go get her peeps to raise, then give them to a friend of mine when she was done raising them.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Looks like a brown leghorn to me, grey butt, brown body, rust orange neck, single comb...fits a brown leghorn


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

Aren’t leghorns slim and sleek??? She has the aerodynamics of a grain barge. Her name is Bertha.... not at all PC..... but it’s accurate.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

generally speaking, yes they are more sleek than say an orp, I think it's possible that this one is crossed with an orp or a wyandotte. But coloration, comb style etc do suggest brown leghorn


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MarkSmith said:


> Aren't leghorns slim and sleek??? She has the aerodynamics of a grain barge. Her name is Bertha.... not at all PC..... but it's accurate.


A grain barge?


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

She is wider side to side than tall. Holds a lot of grain at one time. More rectangular in shape vs sleek and slim.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I know but you compared her to a grain barge. I really hope she finds a way to pay you back for that one.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

She’s perfectly fine with it. I can hand feed her a grain of choice even with chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So she lets you call her names as long as you offer her tasty treats? 

I need to talk to her.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

There’s a reason she’s my favorite. I happen to have a fresh bag of meal worms. She’ll forgive anything for mealworms


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They usually are the ones that have nick names. They're just not so unflattering. I'll never forget you called her a grain barge.

And I'll always wonder how you came up with a grain barge descriptor when there are so many other adequate visuals.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

How else to describe a fluffy, large hen pushing her way through everything. Actually reminds me of a bow wake when she’s wading through the tall grass. 

Guess I’ll have to get video.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I needed a good giggle today. 

You're good with the descriptors. That girl has got herself a very good keeper of the birds looking out for her even if he calls her names.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

*giggles at the conversation*


----------

